# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #14



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week we have an asteroid the size of Mt. Everest on a collision course with Earth and it'll be here in 8 months! What do you do! WHAT DO YOU DO?

We also have dogs jumping out of airplanes, will Trump make a difference and we debut a new segment! Plus all the other nonsense we usually throw at you.

Thanks for listening!

PF Show 14 | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic

For previous episodes check out this link:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I swear, trying to figure out my sound gear is going to drive me to shooting all of the equipment!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I swear, trying to figure out my sound gear is going to drive me to shooting all of the equipment!


It will come with practice and you'll get it down.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I want to see the picture of the dogs with the goggles. @Denton Are poachers good with taters? 
@Denton - bovine fecal matter works

I will be offline for a bit, I am taking a trip to Italy to visit the fountain!

There are no straight faces at my house right now.

I love old radio shows!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Horrible. Again, my bad.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The show was great, what are you typing about?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> The show was great, what are you typing about?


You are a sweetheart.

I sound terrible Sas an I tried to figure it out beforehand but couldn't. Still having technical problems on my end.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SAs, on the other hand, is amazing!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> *I want to see the picture of the dogs with the goggles.* @Denton Are poachers good with taters?
> @Denton - bovine fecal matter works
> 
> I will be offline for a bit, I am taking a trip to Italy to visit the fountain!
> ...


Ask and ye shall receive.









Parachuting anti-poaching dogs trained to free fall from aircraft armed with video cameras to root out elephant poachers - Mirror Online


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

C'mon, who doesn't love a dog in goggles!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone has any ideas about how I can get the Focusrite Scarlet 2i2 to work with Skype, please let me know.

This is driving right over the edge.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> If anyone has any ideas about how I can get the Focusrite *Scarlet 2i2 to work with Skype,* please let me know.
> 
> This is driving right over the edge.


Sorry not me, don't do Skype figured it was a gay thing, as my only experience with it left me that impression ........

Back in my corporate days a senior EHS guy wanted all of us regional business managers to set up Skype so we could have a more direct and interactive dialogue. This idiot worked from home a lot and would contact us while we were in our offices, while he was at home ...... and shirtless. I took that crap off my laptop.

Which brings up the question ........ You and Squatch keep yer shirts on during the broadcasts don't ya?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Sorry not me, don't do Skype figured it was a gay thing, as my only experience with it left me that impression ........
> 
> Back in my corporate days a senior EHS guy wanted all of us regional business managers to set up Skype so we could have a more direct and interactive dialogue. This idiot worked from home a lot and would contact us while we were in our offices, while he was at home ...... and shirtless. I took that crap off my laptop.
> 
> Which brings up the question ........ You and Squatch keep yer shirts on during the broadcasts don't ya?


Squatch's don't wear shirts.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Upcoming Halloweenie show? Did I hear that right? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Upcoming Halloweenie show? Did I hear that right? :vs_laugh:


Yup. Sas is going to fly over here. He wants to see how Southerners party down on Halloween.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> Yup. Sas is going to fly over here. He wants to see how Southerners party down on Halloween.


On his broom? :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yup. Sas is going to fly over here. He wants to see how Southerners party down on Halloween.


We party down on Halloween?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> On his broom?


I am a mythical creature of the forest not a witch. And as such I'll be flying much like myself, first class.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> We party down on Halloween?


Like every other evening, with at the dump with a case of beer and .22 rifles. Rat shoots are fun!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Sorry not me, don't do Skype figured it was a gay thing, as my only experience with it left me that impression ........
> 
> Back in my corporate days a senior EHS guy wanted all of us regional business managers to set up Skype so we could have a more direct and interactive dialogue. This idiot worked from home a lot and would contact us while we were in our offices, while he was at home ...... and shirtless. I took that crap off my laptop.
> 
> Which brings up the question ........ You and Squatch keep yer shirts on during the broadcasts don't ya?


I don't do the video. Eats up bandwidth and the computer is as far from the wifi as possible and still be in the house. 
If anyone is available tonight, pm me. Going to try and figure it out when I get off work and need someone on skype to talk at me. I say at me because I don't know if it will work.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Great show!! Looking forward to the Halloween show!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

The show is "no tomorrow". Never seen it but the wife has. Its on the CW station


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow you guys are pretty good, love the humour between you two and cool accents


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Wow you guys are pretty good, love the humour between you two and cool accents


Yea me too ..... its the cool accents that keep me coming back.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha English is not my first language and I have a thick Russian accent.. I appreciate American accents


----------

